# Searching for peaceful Lakeside neighbourhoods



## eagles100 (Jun 28, 2011)

Any suggestions on peaceful neighbourhoods in the Chapala area, from Jocotepec to Vista del Lago?

We're not in the market just yet but hopefully in 1 year. We'll be Lakeside in October for our first look around to see which areas to concentrate on when we do move down, as soon as our properties in Canada sell. We'll rent for about 6 months and probably buy a home/condo after that. We'll need a place on 1 level and a heated pool. Our budget will be under 200k.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

You posted the same discussion yesterday. Didn't you?


----------



## eagles100 (Jun 28, 2011)

Longford said:


> You posted the same discussion yesterday. Didn't you?


Yes, sorry, there were mistakes, etc so I asked a moderator to let me edit it but it was past a few minutes old so the mod. deleted it and suggested I post a new thread.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

eagles100 said:


> Any suggestions on peaceful neighbourhoods in the Chapala area, from Jocotepec to Vista del Lago?
> 
> We're not in the market just yet but hopefully in 1 year. We'll be Lakeside in October for our first look around to see which areas to concentrate on when we do move down, as soon as our properties in Canada sell. We'll rent for about 6 months and probably buy a home/condo after that. We'll need a place on 1 level and a heated pool. Our budget will be under 200k.


May be obvious to most folk but when you say your budget is under 200K is that pesos/Canadian dollars? Also is that annual or monthly?


----------



## eagles100 (Jun 28, 2011)

conklinwh said:


> May be obvious to most folk but when you say your budget is under 200K is that pesos/Canadian dollars? Also is that annual or monthly?


$200,000 USD to purchase a house/condo

When we will rent, I'm not quite sure how much it will cost but we're looking under $800 all-inclusive (not food of course, it's not a resort lol).


----------



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

eagles100 said:


> Any suggestions on peaceful neighbourhoods in the Chapala area, from Jocotepec to Vista del Lago?
> 
> We're not in the market just yet but hopefully in 1 year. We'll be Lakeside in October for our first look around to see which areas to concentrate on when we do move down, as soon as our properties in Canada sell. We'll rent for about 6 months and probably buy a home/condo after that. We'll need a place on 1 level and a heated pool. Our budget will be under 200k.


What do you mean by "peaceful?" No violence, or simply no loud all-night parties?


----------



## eagles100 (Jun 28, 2011)

ptrichmondmike said:


> What do you mean by "peaceful?" No violence, or simply no loud all-night parties?


Lack of noise ... no all-night parties would be awesome ... we like the quiet, as much as can be had in Mexico, within reason.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

eagles100 said:


> Lack of noise ... no all-night parties would be awesome ... we like the quiet, as much as can be had in Mexico, within reason.


Where did this myth about Mexico being noisy come from. If you want quiet, don't live on a main street or a bus route and stay away from neighbors that like to party all night. Same as anyplace. Neither is particularly hard to do.


----------



## eagles100 (Jun 28, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Where did this myth about Mexico being noisy come from. If you want quiet, don't live on a main street or a bus route and stay away from neighbors that like to party all night. Same as anyplace. Neither is particularly hard to do.


I was told by someone who lives Lakeside that if I want a quiet area to not move to Mexico :confused2:


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

eagles100 said:


> I was told by someone who lives Lakeside that if I want a quiet area to not move to Mexico :confused2:


Well I don't live near Lake Chapala, so I can't speak for how noisy that is. But I live in the middle of Guadalajara and it is quiet here. 

I used to live two blocks away on the same street. That was closer to some hospitals so I heard a lot of sirens. Where I am now, I can occasionally hear sirens but they are further away. I do hear church bells occasionally. And of course lots of thunder in the summer.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

You could try the Pantheon. Just leave for a few days around the day of the dead.


----------



## eagles100 (Jun 28, 2011)

conklinwh said:


> You could try the Pantheon. Just leave for a few days around the day of the dead.


Conklinwh, though we want quiet, living among the dead is not our type of peace (afterlife eeeeekk :eyebrows

A little bit of noise compared to your suggestion would be preferable lol.


----------



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> Where did this myth about Mexico being noisy come from. If you want quiet, don't live on a main street or a bus route and stay away from neighbors that like to party all night. Same as anyplace. Neither is particularly hard to do.


Myth??? Lord, I hope so. My two negatives about Mexico are Basura and Ruido, which I've widely encountered on almost every visit. I'm high-strung when it comes to noise. My dream is to find a place where the braying of burros is noise, not the blare of loud music. But once I'm there, I'll long for city life....

:confused2:


----------



## eagles100 (Jun 28, 2011)

We were wondering if La Mision Appartments located at Privada Urrea #10 in Ajijic would be a quiet area.


----------



## eagles100 (Jun 28, 2011)

La Mision Apartments would be temporary, for when we first move there, while looking for a permanent place.


----------

